# MN - North Minneapolis Sub Needed



## justinsp (Dec 22, 2008)

I am in need of a sub for snow plowing/shoveling at 4 commercial lots in north Minneapolis.
Takes appx 8-10 hours with 1 truck - 2 people in the truck.

These are all 2" triggers

Properties are as follows:
1 Townhome complex - 3 bldgs, 33 units - appx 4-6 man hours total - 30 to 45 min to plow, 3-4 man hours to shovel/snow blow garage doors, walks and front entrys.
Located I-94 and Broadway in North Minneapolis 

Medical Clinic - Located Corner of Fremont and 33rd north in Minneapolis - sidewalks and plowing - takes appx 1 hour total with shoveling/plowing

Medical clinic - Located 1 block north of Lowry Ave on Hwy 65 in Northeast Minneapolis.
Sidewalks and plowing take appx 30-45 minutes total.

Church - corner of 52nd and Emerson - North Minneapolis - plowing and shoveling takes appx 1.5 hours total.

Looking for someone to take over this route as soon as possible or by Feb 1st at the latest.

PM for more details if you are interested 

Thanks,


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

Just a FYI for the medical clinics, insurance takes a them different than regular plowing. Different rate/coverage.


----------



## justinsp (Dec 22, 2008)

Wondering if you might explain your reasoning for stating those medical clinics need different insurance. My $2 million policy does not require any special riders for the medical clinics and neither does the customer. Subcontractor needs to provide a certificate of insurance.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

justinsp;1566174 said:


> Wondering if you might explain your reasoning for stating those medical clinics need different insurance. My $2 million policy does not require any special riders for the medical clinics and neither does the customer. Subcontractor needs to provide a certificate of insurance.


I've been with 3 different insurance companies over 7 yrs (go shop every other year). Every Umbrella policy asks specifically if you work on medical providers site, everyone I have filled out asks. I asked why and it has to do to rates and wording in your policy. So far my dental offices doesn't affect my rates but I'm guessing they look at the type of service each site offers.


----------

